# Birmingham, Al. Herf



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Been a while since i herfed in Birmingham and wanted to see if there might be enough ppl up for one. We usually had em at the Humidor Room on 280. Could see about another one there or at Cigars N More on 280, which has MUCH more seating space. Both places were in favor of playing host to any future herfs.

I have no particular date/time in mind....

DISCUSS!!!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

I might be up for it.. just kinda depends on time and date really...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm down for it, we will probably have to PM SmokeyScotch, he hasnt been on in a while.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm back home Dec 20-28. If it works out for me to join, I'd love to.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I'm down for it, we will probably have to PM SmokeyScotch, he hasnt been on in a while.


Thanks for remembering me, Doc. I am up for it. I could cook something if needed or we can do pizza. Either way, I would just like to see everyone.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

How does December 20th (Sat) sound for everyone? Once we settle on a date, we can decide where in Bham to herf.


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

JamesRoberts said:


> How does December 20th (Sat) sound for everyone? Once we settle on a date, we can decide where in Bham to herf.


 BUMP


----------

